# Aquascaping --- Dodes' Kaden



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

This is my latest layout, it was in a bit mess up feeling...
want to present a old, losted, non-using playground.... hard to imagine....right? hehe....
hope everyone enjoy...

and feel free to give me any advise. ^^

chat to you guys later! ^^
































































*Full Veiw*


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Beautiful tank and beasutiful pictures!


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

great photo

beautiful tank


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Awesome photos. I have 2 questions if I may. What kind of camera do you shoot with and what kind of moss(es) did you use for your layout? Again, beautiful and thanks for sharing . 

Darrell


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

One more, do you have problems yet with the SAE eating your soft tissue plants like the tips of your growing moss? I have in the past had huge struggles with this. As the become older, bigger, they blook for the low hanging fruit and moss is a great target.


----------



## zephyr (Dec 8, 2005)

hey nice looking tank. the zooming with the SAE is hot . but that red plant is
even hotter !! what is the name of it ?


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

That is awsome. Great pictures, too.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Real nice pics and tank! How do you keep the sae's from destroying your moss?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks great! I like your layout and you took some beautiful pictures. Don't your angelfish eat your shrimp?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautiful!

What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

What kind of moss is that? I had SAE's and they destroyed all of my Taiwan moss. Luckily when I removed them the moss quickly recovered.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

hmm my true SAEs never bothered with the taiwen/xmas moss in my tank. I was actually hoping they would eat some of it...

very beautiful tank!


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Thank you guys!

*Fabac, Rek,* and *schaadrak*
Thank you very much

*dstephens* and *Gearge,* 
I am using a Canon 350D camera with a 100 macro lens, 17-35mm 1.8 lens and 50mm lens... ^^

*zephyr, *
Thx, I believe the red plant is call "Rotala rotundifolia" ^^

*Bert *and *dstephens*, 
Thank you very much, the truth is the sae to eat some of my moss.... but I have the whole tank full of moss and just have 2 small sae, so the growing rate is far away faster than the amount of sae eating... ^^

*csgardener, *
the angel fishes are not in the tank now...becaue I worry the same with you....^^""

*dstephens,*
I had about 8 yo 10 kinds of moss(es) in this tank.... and I think I don't know all of the names of them..hehe...sorry..^^ I think it is Willow moss, triangle moss, mini triangle moss, Big triangle moss(Tropica), Taiwan moss, christmas moss..............etc..........


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

*Urkevitz,*
yes they do, but I only have two small one, so it bother not so much.. ^^

*newguy *
Thank you, and you are right! ^^


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Great photos cliff!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Cliff Hui said:


> Thank you guys!
> *dstephens* and *George,*
> I am using a Canon 350D camera with a 100 macro lens, 17-35mm 1.8 lens and 50mm lens... ^^


That is great. The same camera I am getting.

Thanks Cliff and keep up the good work.

George


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

zephyr said:


> hey nice looking tank. the zooming with the SAE is hot . but that red plant is
> even hotter !! what is the name of it ?


That is Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'colorata' or 'red' as some call it.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Hi Cliff  
Like always, your new tank is Amazing rayer: 
Just one thing : I don't like the "red" rocks in the left ... Not natural ...

Can you describe this tank, please ? 
Dimensions, ligthing, soil, fertilisation, ...

Regards, Kooka


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

I also don't like those red looking rocks.....but everything else is super nice!
you have done a good job!
Cheers!
-Jassar


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

*George,*
This is a very nice camera. I love it. ^^

*Aaron,*
Thx for your information

*Kooka,*
My dear french friend, this tank is same as my first tank.... 100cm x 40cm x 40cm, use ADA soil with 27L Africa(we call ir red soil) and 9L amonzina(we call it black soil) , lighting is T5HO 39W x 4 and 2 ADA NA 30W lamps........... ferts...are TMG and ECA mainly, Seachem bottom and Kent K+ was add as it need........^^
I will show a setup a bit later....^^

*jassar,*
Thx, and thax for your opinion~^^


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

*Theme *

Idea and Motivation
*The taste of the wild*

Some years ago, I went back to my old home, walked along my old primary school...
It is a non-using school forgetten in a country side, It was closed for about 15 years, it was sad... I saw broken walls, broken stairs, windows, trees and grasses are mess everywhere... growing thru walls to walls...
It was sad, but I smell something....The taste of the wind.....
I closed my eyes, I feel them, the smell of the soil, the smell of the tree leaves, the smell of the empty playground, the smell of the dog just walked thru..... All brought me back my memories.... I call them the taste of the wind....
I remember the garden keeper was always came to me and asked me to teach him the spelling of simple words...CAR....TREE.....
I think he will be angry if he knows his garden is being mess up like that....
anyway, he was about 50 when I was a kid.... I hope he is still healthy now....

*Dodes' Kaden *

I backed to city after the holiday, backed for works, backed for living, backed for something... or most of the thing I don't understand....
Everyday, I was living in tne smell of fast food, cigarette, air-conditioning, rubbish bin with 8 starbucks cups inside, 5 males and 13 females sitting in the same room 
I started to forget the Taste of the Wind......
But I remember a japanese movie I had seen... *Dodes Kaden*...by *Kurosawa..*

Kurosawa's first film in color, and it is also the most pessimistic one. 
Though he had made use of surrealistic color and setting to achieve a atmosphere, conbain with the 70s color film textures, the film inevitably gave audience an intense depressing feeling. 
the Story is about a retarded kid, Dode, he and his family is living in a rubbish area, which also have many other people live there, also have no hopes and thry are also someone who left by the entired world.... 
Dode always imitates a tram drive and " Drive " around his town. The film focused upon the slum life who debase themselves to survive. Kurosawa's attempted suicide after finished the film.










Kurosawa's film always reflect his own view and feeling of the world... when he is young, he always film about love, relationships, friendships, old, family, believes..... and he film "Dreams" was talking about enviromental problems....
the motion film technique was upgraded at 60s to 70s.... and the world was going into aother stage also, everything was improve so fast, science, economics, tradings...everything...... but in the hopeness moment, Kurosawa chosen to make a most hopeless veiw...


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

*Setup*

to the theme of my thought, and the idea of the film...
I started to make a natural by abit mess up feeling layout..

Besides the film, I also have two main points...
1) it was summer time here, and I have to meet the AGA dealine...so I only got 3 months...
2) Use all the stuff left from the old tanks...

use Old ADA red soil... what a nightmare....





































Clean up with a DIY water in-flow....




























be careful , it is easy to hurt your hands...









after cleaning....










build up the right hand side's soil...










because the first idea was only moss and few froeground plants...so no ferts basements










fixed the area of the sand (changed few weeks later..hehe)










build up the right side










place the dirft woods and stones... (using cheap and re-use one.... used for supprting only)










it is OK clear after put in water.... the re-used soil method was fine..


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

First Big Trimming


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

*As time goes by*



















*Done*









*Photo Gallery*

the best photos was posted on the first page...here are some other spares..hop you enjoy....

and forgive my english if anything above not easy to understand....


----------

